

A Solution to the Twitter API Problem - hornbaker
http://www.novaspivack.com/uncategorized/the-twitter-api-problem

======
Draiken
I don't think Twitter is as stupid as people think. They surely have thought
about all of these options and soon we'll see how that is going to play out.

I think this is a little of a biased analysis, and without real data, there is
no way you can just propose a solution and say it's the best.

It is a good solution but if they chose not to implement it, they probably
have a good reason to do so.

Another thing you don't even touch is how hard would it be to actually
implement this advertise tweets coming from the network and showing up in tons
of different clients. It's not as easy or simple as you insinuate.

Good article, but people have to remember that Twitter is ultimately a
company.

------
edbloom
I'm sure Twitter must have looked at the possibility of rolling out the kind
of features Nova describes in his post. Anyone who works with the twitter API
for any amount of time can recognise the potential for pushing Ads down the
API pipe. I'm guessing they looked at it and the numbers didn't add up.
Thinking about it there are lots of challenges with such a proposal. Top of
the list would be control of the visual display of ads. Google maintain tight
control of Adwords and Adsense. As does Facebook - and I'm sure they'll do so
when they roll out their Adsense competitor. Taking it further there would be
nothing to stop me from detecting ads which get sent down the pipes and not
displaying them.

I think the Ad guys just see this is being too complicated and to be fair I
suspect they might be right. I'm sorry to see Twitter going this way. Their
open API was their major ace in the pack and now they seem hell bent on
destroying it.

I also think they're smart enough to know they won't beat Facebook or Google
in this closed silo world. I can only assume this is the next logical step in
siloing off the product in an acquisition play - most likely by Apple within
the next 12-18 months.

~~~
mmahemoff
"Taking it further there would be nothing to stop me from detecting ads which
get sent down the pipes and not displaying them."

There would be. It would be against the TOS and your access would be banned.

I agree though that they've undoubtedly considered this option many times.
It's hardly a new concept, there were RSS ad injection services before Twitter
even began.

------
ecaradec
I agree : it would be a better model to put ads in twitter feeds. Twitter
needs his polymorphics clients : I wouldn't like to use anything else than
tweetbot on iOS.

As an alternative option I would share ad revenues with platforms, that could
boost the creation of twitter tools by providing them a revenue model. I
probably wouldn't provide an ad less option but I'd discuss with google,
linkedin, case by case, etc...

------
rocky1138
I love the idea of duplicating anything put on Twitter onto an open-source
system just in case we need to route around them. I'm not well-versed in the
FOSS solutions available, but I think <http://status.net/> looks good. It's
what powers identi.ca.

------
bkap
I empathize with the people who make a living off of the open API. However, I
believe your own interest is boxing you into a narrow view. You said it
yourself... The important thing is the function that an open network for free
speech and organization plays. You also point out the legitimate concern
regarding central control of such a powerful tool. So I think you can agree
that it is naive to try to manipulate a corporate structure that has already
showed its hand. You must trust that we will continue to evolve our ability to
freely communicate and share with new networks. Your panic comes from the
possibility of personal loss, meanwhile people will keep on sharing and
organizing in new and better ways.

The problem that keeps me up at night is that people are superficial online
and on the mainstream networks. We need to free ourselves in more ways than
one.

I love your passion for leadership and your vision for a movement towards we
the product. However, it is quite unsettling to see how much personal interest
can corrupt you along with the company you are criticizing.

I'm a 22 year old entrepreneur freely representing the next wave of innovation
and that is the perspective I write from.

